# Growing fast! Plenty piccies



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I cant believe how fast cobi is growing...everyday he is bigger! 

Here are some pics of them i made recently and today in the garden!

Thanks for looking and i hope u like 

Hey, look at me!








Maya








A rainy day!








In their cage in the pen








Cobi makes a great pillow hehe


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

And in the garden today 
If u look at cobi in my photo gallery u will see how much he changed!

















































Thanks for looking!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

You have the most grog dogs. They are so lovely.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow they are growing so quick! Cobi will grow massive by the looks of him.. dont think you'll have any unwanted intruders with him around!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

I love cobi he's my fav type of gsd and maya is a lush as usual xxx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

bee112 said:


> wow they are growing so quick! Cobi will grow massive by the looks of him.. dont think you'll have any unwanted intruders with him around!


He is fantastic when its about guarding the house. Any strange noise, or anyone passing our house and he is alarmed!
He doesnt attack but barks and alarms us that there is something unusuall 

Thanks sullivan


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> I love cobi he's my fav type of gsd and maya is a lush as usual xxx


Thanks jem!
I read ur thread ur looking for a gsd  Cobi is a big boned with a straight back, just slighty going down as its meant to be.
He will be massive, his dad weights 60kg  I guess he will be much the same.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Natik said:


> He is fantastic when its about guarding the house. Any strange noise, or anyone passing our house and he is alarmed!
> He doesnt attack but barks and alarms us that there is something unusuall


They are amazing guard dogs and can hear a pin drop!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous, how old are they both?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous, how old are they both?


They are both just over 3 months old


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

wow cobi looks huge in the "pillow" pic! 3 months blimey. Aw they still have their cute puppy looks though. Im finding my four month old hard work, you've sure got yours cut out for you with two! Nice to have play mates though


----------



## Weezie (Jul 31, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!!
Cobi is going to be HUGE!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

i cant beleve how big theve got already...they are both gorgeous looking dogs.

I lOVE cobys shape...gorgeous.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I soooooooooooo wish I hadnt looked - never really fancied owning a GSD even though I do admire them but looking at that young man - wow wow I WANT ONE!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

really gorgeous pups, great pics,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww someones getting a big boy x


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

wow what fab dogs - big ears!!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Awwwh... Thank u all for the positive replys 
puts a big smile on my face


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

They are beautiful dogs! Are they getting along better now?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are both gorgeous pups, you are very lucky


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

warmglo said:


> They are beautiful dogs! Are they getting along better now?


Thanks, yes they do. Sometimes they have their little arguements especially when its about "mr. Sasauge" sqeeky toy hehe 
but overall I would class them as best friends!

Thanks vixenelite  am really am lucky to have found them!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaar your dogs are lovely you must be so pround of them


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks cavrooney 

Yesterday we weight cobi and at the age of 3 months he is 19,8 kg 
i think he will be heavier than I am LOL


----------

